# Simotion CF-Card



## maweri (23 September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich will bei einer baugleichen Anlage die CF-Card des SimotionDrives kopieren.

Auf dem Server habe ich 2 Ordner gefunden.
Im ersten Ordner (FlashCard) befinden sich die gleichen Dateien, die auch auf der neuen Karte schon drauf sind. (ADDON, KEYS, OEM usw.)
Im zweiten Ordner (Drehtisc) befindet sich wohl das eigentliche Projekt. (Struktur ähnlich S7-Programm).

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Wohin muß ich den Projektordner kopieren?

Ich habe KEIN Simotion Scout, sondern nur einen Card-Reader!

Erwartungsvoll
maweri


----------



## ChristophD (29 September 2008)

Hallo,

den Projektordner kopierst Du am besten auf eine Festplatte und öffnest das Projekt dann mit der entsprechenden Software.
Die S7 Projektdaten nützen Dir auf der CF Karte nichts, weil sie nicht gelesen werden können.

Wenn auf der Karte auch ein User Verzeichnis mit Inhalt ist, dann ist dies das Projekt für die CF-Karte, also einfach eine 1:1 Kopie.

Ich hoffe es handelt sich in beiden Fällen um eine SIMOTION CF CARD, die haben nämlich einen Bootloader am Anfang, den kann man aber nicht einfach kopieren.
Also wenn die neue Karte noch keinen Bootloader hat dann läuft die CPU mit dieser Karte nicht an!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## maweri (29 September 2008)

Hallo Christoph,

die Software habe ich leider nicht, aber es gibt sowohl auf der CF-Card als auch auf der Festplatte einen USER-Ordner. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, kopiere ich den Inhalt von der Festplatte auf die CF-Karte.

Die Karte ist übrigens eine Original Simotion-Karte mit Bootloader V2.08.

Leider ist die Anlage erst Mitte KW41 so weit fertig, daß ich es testen kann. 

Danke schon mal für den Hinweis.
maweri


----------



## ChristophD (29 September 2008)

Hallo,

in Deinem Fall scheint es ausreichend zu sein den Inhalte von Karte 1 auf Karte 2 zu kopieren.
Das USER Verzeichnis enthält das gesicherte Projekt im Maschinencode.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Deltal (29 September 2008)

Werden auf den Karten nicht auch die Lizenzen gespeichert? 

Hab das nur mal mit einem Ohr mitbekommen, aber da wurde bei uns eine Karte getauscht (war zu klein imho). Danach muste die Hotline die Lizenz von der einen Karte auf die andere überspielen (via Internet)


----------



## ChristophD (29 September 2008)

Hallo,

die Lizensen sind bei SIMOTION an die Karte gebunden (über die Seriennummer).
Nach der Kopie ist die neue Karte natürlich nicht lizensiert, da müsstest du eine neue Lizens beantragen, insofern auf der neuen Karte noch keine vorhanden ist.
Wenn auf der Karte schon eine Lizens liegt (KEYS Verzeichnis) dann diesen Ordner nicht löschen und nicht mitkopieren.

Wenn keine Lizens auf der Karte ist dann funktioniert das Projekt trotzdem, es blinkt nur die SF LED zur Anzeige der Unterlizensierung, eine Funktionseinschränkung gibt es nicht.

Gruß
christoph


----------

